# Hello from PA



## psychobrew (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been lurking (and occasionally posting) here for a while now and thought I'd introduce myself.

I'm just getting in to BBQ and smoking, and bought the MES from Sams Club to get started.  Thanks to the wealth of information on this forum, my results are generally OK and quickly improving.

In any case, my name is Darren and I live in a tiny, historical town called Mercersburg which is located in central PA -- just north of the Maryland border.

I've never seena web site before that makes me so hungry.


----------



## lawdog (Feb 26, 2008)

Darren,

Welcome to SMF, everyone here will chime in if you have any questions.  Get that MES cranked up and show us some Q-views.  
Again welcome aboard.

Lawdog


----------



## crockadale (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard and o yes Q view.


----------



## erain (Feb 26, 2008)

welcome to smf, you will love it. great people.great expierience, new ideas, it goes on and on.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lcruzen (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome Darren. This site will make you thirsty also!

Lou


----------



## kratzx4 (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to SMF There is a lot of smoking knowledge here and I am sure you will be like me and learn more than you would have thought possible in such a short time.


----------



## podevil (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome Darren! Glad to see another Pennsylvanian here!  Very familiar with the Mercersburg area from years ago!
Podevil


----------



## linescum (Feb 26, 2008)

hey Darren welcome to the forum.. i'm just over the Broad Top from you in Saxton..you will not be dissapointed theres a lot of knowledge in here and some mighty fine pix


----------



## navionjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Howdy Darren.
I'm Jimbo from a large historical town called Houston which is located in East Texas -- just West of the Louisiana border. (Sorry, couldn't resist) Welcome to all things smoky.
Jimbo


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Darren!


----------



## fireguy (Feb 26, 2008)

good to have you here..


----------



## psychobrew (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a good friend who came from Beeville (sp?).  He's actually the one that got me in to Q.  We drove from PA to Texas a few years ago, stopping in Beeville and Corpus Christy (again, SP?).  His biggest problem is being a Cowboys fan 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 -- JK, kind of....It was a really cool trip though.  I've never seen so many barbeque pits in my life.

The truck drivers in Houston are nuts.

In any case, I own a home built in the 1840's.  Dirt basement and an attic straight out of a Steven King horror flick.  The entire town looks like a relic from the civil war erra.


----------



## psychobrew (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks to all for the welcome!!

podevil or linescum, got any tips for the best meat markets in my area?  I'd love to get my hands on a real Brisket one of these days, but the largest I can find is an under 8 pound flat...


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Darren, welcome to the forum.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 26, 2008)

psychobrew
Welcome to SMF from another MES owner !!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 26, 2008)

Darren welcome to smf!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you quit lerking!!!!!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## kookie (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to the smf.....Glad you stopped lurking and introduced yourself..........Great place here............


----------



## gramason (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to the *SMF*.


----------



## funh2o (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF Darren.  Lots of good stuff on here and nice people. Enjoy your time on the forums.

Happy Smokin

Steve


----------



## badss (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome Darren...this is the place man!


----------



## podevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Actually, I got two real nice 13 pounders at Walmart this past weekend..Talk to the butchers in any of the stores in your area..I found that they can be very helpful, and they love talking about meat!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Podevil


----------



## smokin' joe (Feb 27, 2008)

good to meet you Darren, you have come to the right place!!!


----------



## psychobrew (Feb 28, 2008)

Are the Walmart briskets any good?  I've been really dissapointed with their other cuts (mainly flank and skirt steaks, which come out rubbery and tasteless).

I keep asking the local meat shops for larger briskets, but the ones who raise their own cattle don't understand the point of a whole brisket and others sell whatever their suppliers give them.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 28, 2008)

They are hit and miss down here.  Never could figure them out, so I started going elsewhere.  Never had one so bad that I could not eat it, but some were much better than others.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard!!  I'm from SE, PA, lots of historical places in PA...I think our biggest claim to fame is that parts of the Blob were filmed here.  Recently two other films were filmed here, the biggest being Lovely Bones with Mark Wahlberg.  Shut down Main Street for two days!  Big gossip in a small town!


----------



## bertjo44 (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome. I don't think where I live is know for much of anything. Smoking meat is allowed though so it is must be okay.


----------



## psychobrew (Mar 2, 2008)

So I go to the local Walmart yesterday, but I don't see any briskets.  I ask the first employee I can find if they have briskets, getting a confused look as they ask, "What's a brisket?"  Directing me to someone in the meat department, I ask the same thing and get the exact same response.  This doen't look good.

Mybe it's for the best.


----------

